# Photography guides to North Wales on my updated website



## simonkit (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi,

Recently wrote a few articles to help photographers not familar with North Wales find the best places. Here's the link to the articles on my website

http://www.landscapephotographyuk.com/section84551.html

simon


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

many many many thanks for this as I'm hoping to get to that part of the UK soon


----------

